# SD: Bamboo Hut Meet & Greet, Friday, 2003-10-24



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bamboo Hut
9172 Mira Mesa Blvd
San Diego, CA 92126

October 24, 2003
8:00 PM


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What kind of place is it?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Japanese/Hawaiian..

Chicken katsu, kalua pig, sushi.. 

Come and join us.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> * *


Driving down?  jk


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I think I'm down... but not to sure yet...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool. Looks like there will be a good turnout. Altimas, Maximas, Sentras, 240SXs, Zs... Hope you guys can make it.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^bump. Reminder.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

RY RY THAT MY LAST DAY IN CALI !!!

u not coming ?!??


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Come down to SD! lol.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Need to get a headcount so we can let them know how many people are going to show up. Post if you're going or you can e-mail me: [email protected]


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *I think I'm down... but not to sure yet... *


Let me know this week so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I went through the threads:

Ry (Altimas.net)
PT (Altimas.net/Club240.com/Zilvia.net)
ThurzNite (Altimas.net/Maxima.org)
leather-v (B15Sentra.net)
MIAPLAYA (B15Sentra.net)
vromanray (B15Sentra.net)
OGSPECV (B15Sentra.net)
Original Mr Sentra (B15Sentra.net)
mrmephistopheles (Zilvia.net)
S13SilviaGirl (Zilvia.net)
revat619 (Zilvia.net)
anubis9228 (Zilvia.net)
s15dude (Zilvia.net)
NeLO aNgeLO (Zilvia.net)
240Degrees (Zilvia.net)
brokenben (Zilvia.net)
s15driftdreamer (Zilvia.net)
erock (My350Z.com)
nooooorb (My350Z.com)
irax (Club240.com)
ixcocoyxi (Club240.com)

This might actually be pretty big...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry (Altimas.net)
PT (Altimas.net/Club240.com/Zilvia.net)
ThurzNite (Altimas.net/Maxima.org)
carnal_c30 (Maxima.org)
leather-v (B15Sentra.net)
MIAPLAYA (B15Sentra.net)
vromanray (B15Sentra.net)
OGSPECV (B15Sentra.net)
Original Mr Sentra (B15Sentra.net)
revat619 (Zilvia.net)
anubis9228 (Zilvia.net)
s15dude (Zilvia.net)
NeLO aNgeLO (Zilvia.net)
240Degrees (Zilvia.net)
s15driftdreamer (Zilvia.net)
knightrider (maybe) (Zilvia.net)
erock (My350Z.com)
nooooorb (My350Z.com)
Blue Batmobile (My350Z.com)
irax (Club240.com)
ixcocoyxi (Club240.com)


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tsk tsk ry. You should drive up here...its not THAT far to say goodbye to Eshei


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Come down here

and final bump.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice to meet you guys and I can't wait for the next meet. Maybe I can remember faces to names to internet logins.


----------

